# KS, Kansas City - Looking for a good Star Wars game



## Liquidsabre (Jul 21, 2004)

Just looking for a mature rpg-group who loves playing Star Wars. Am an experienced roleplayer and GM for both SWd20 as well as D&D3.5, and I wouldn't mind playing either d6 or d20 Star Wars.

Haven't had a real good group of devoted Star Wars players for some time now and would like to find one again! Just a call for like-minded fellows in the KC Metro area!


----------



## Liquidsabre (Aug 6, 2004)

Myself (GM) and one other player live in-town. There will be a second player possibly joining us at the end of september and the game will start then, adding folk as we go. Email if you'd like to join in on the festivites: bachelor333 -@- hotmail.com


----------



## Liquidsabre (Aug 20, 2004)

*Ba-bump*


----------



## Liquidsabre (Sep 10, 2004)

No Star Wars gamers in the KC-area interested in gaming eh?


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 14, 2004)

Have you posted anything at TableTop?  31st Century in Olathe would be another option.


----------



## Liquidsabre (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey die-k, yea I posted at Table Top but haven't at 31st century. Funnily enough I have found a star wars group but they play in St. Joseph. 

Ah well, I'll keep looking and see if I can't convert a few of my D&D gamers into playing some SW heh. But thx for the help!


----------



## Liquidsabre (Sep 24, 2004)

Last chance before we get rolling!

I currently have 2 players and myself as GM, with a 3rd player arriving in the beginning of October. Looking for 1-2 more players to join the group. Thus far we have:

[1] male Cerean Tech Specialist 1
[2] male Human Dark Jedi Guardian 1 (from Thule)

Any last minute takers in the KC-area?


----------

